

Themis – A blazing fast JSON Schema v4 validator for NodeJS ! - atrniv
https://github.com/playlyfe/themis

======
kumarharsh
on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/node/comments/2kk9io/themis_a_blazin...](http://www.reddit.com/r/node/comments/2kk9io/themis_a_blazing_fast_json_schema_v4_validator/)

